# Holy time warp Batman!



## PrincessaMiranda (Aug 5, 2012)

OK I had to share this. I just found images of Isabella I of Castille that look uncannily like myself. Ferdinand looks like the only guy I've ever been interested. I am distantly related to Isabella.

Does anyone believe in reincarnation or familial memories? 

Or do I sound like a nut job?

(P.S. I wanted to share this with people who would actually know who those famous characters were.)




















Sorry for the sizes, i have no idea how to change them. If I just seem crazy let me know.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello Miranda, you really look like Queen Isabella... Wow!!

You do not sound like a nut job, not at all- I believe 100% that we can have many different lives (and not only in this world!) so who knows, maybe you were closely related to Queen Isabella back in those times??

I feel something similar for Princess Joan, daughter of Edward III of England.

You should research as much as you can about the life of Queen Isabella, and I guess that you would discover many interesting coincidences and surprises...


----------



## SlimShady (Aug 5, 2012)

The resemblance is uncanny.  To be honest, I don't believe in reincarnation or anything like that, however anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Mindfire (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't believe in reincarnation, but history does have a way of repeating itself. Perhaps life has "archtypes" just as stories do.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 5, 2012)

That IS an uncanny similarity. You're both very pretty.  I don't believe in reincarnation, but there's a definite case for familial resemblance.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll say this... I believe in the possibility of most anything.

However, the features on the painting aren't very detailed. Therefore, I'd say there are probably thousands of young women in the world who could say they share a resemblance.

One thing I don't get though (and i mean no offense) is why everyone is always related to royalty. Because of how prominent ancestry stories involving royal blood lines are, I find them somewhat uninteresting.  

I'm descended from horse thieves....


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Aug 5, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> I'll say this... I believe in the possibility of most anything.
> 
> However, the features on the painting aren't very detailed. Therefore, I'd say there are probably thousands of young women in the world who could say they share a resemblance.
> 
> ...




Well I know everyone says they are related to royalty, its interesting. I am also related to horse thieves (Well, the guy who brought them supplies anyhow.) I've always felt a connection to royals, When I found out I was related to them it just sort of clicked. My grandmother has a few papers with my family tree going back a long ways, its official. I wouldn't say anything at all if I wasn't sure of the hard facts.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not contesting your claim at all. So please do not take my comments the wrong way. I just hear it a lot.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for saying I'm not crazy. haha. Its just weird that even though she is an old ancestor I still have some resemblance. I like it.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 5, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> I don't believe in reincarnation, but history does have a way of repeating itself. Perhaps life has "archtypes" just as stories do.



It probably does, in the sense that there are really only so many variations on the shape of the human face. Churn through a few billion people and you are nearly certain to find many pairs of humans who share a strong resemblance. I don't think any kind of reincarnation/familial memory/supernatural phenomenon has to come into play at all; it can be simply explained by basic mathematics.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Aug 5, 2012)

Math isnt quite my strong point, but I can see what you mean. We have some similar DNA, so why not look the same?


----------



## Twilight Goblin (Aug 7, 2012)

I also have a resemblance to my sister, who is my mother's daughter. Who, in turn, is a semi-removed descendant of the Spanish royal family. Then again, the royals got around a LOT! (and everyone is related to First Man and First Woman).


----------



## Mindfire (Aug 7, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> It probably does, in the sense that there are really only so many variations on the shape of the human face. Churn through a few billion people and you are nearly certain to find many pairs of humans who share a strong resemblance. I don't think any kind of reincarnation/familial memory/supernatural phenomenon has to come into play at all; it can be simply explained by basic mathematics.



I'm all for scientific and mathematical analysis, but there is such a thing as analyzing something _to death_. xD


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 7, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> I'm all for scientific and mathematical analysis, but there is such a thing as analyzing something _to death_. xD



Yeah, but I don't think pointing out the obvious explanation for something is "analyzing to death." It's more "being rational."


----------



## Mindfire (Aug 8, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Yeah, but I don't think pointing out the obvious explanation for something is "analyzing to death." It's more "being rational."



Well, I don't think rationality as you've just implicitly defined it is necessarily an appropriate response to a discussion that is largely sentimental in nature. If you'll pardon my metaphor, one ought pet the dog, not x-ray it. And now you've got me over-analyzing why some things shouldn't be over-analyzed. Irony. xD


----------



## gavintonks (Aug 8, 2012)

re incarnation was an Indian creation to explain the fact that the earth is made up of billions of dead things so you probably have some persons left rotted foot eaten by the tomato you just ate. So the idea of this dust having an echo of the person who lived in that pile of dust and you accessing random memories from that dust as it is incorporated into you as the food you eat.

The other is pure genetics the likelihood of having her genes in your biological dna strains is quite good, or the dna/rna which is responsible for that a-typical face structure and skin, as apposed to a spirit inhabiting your mother and influencing the growth of the fetus to become someone in the past - just my take on it


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 8, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Well, I don't think rationality as you've just implicitly defined it is necessarily an appropriate response to a discussion that is largely sentimental in nature. If you'll pardon my metaphor, one ought pet the dog, not x-ray it. And now you've got me over-analyzing why some things shouldn't be over-analyzed. Irony. xD



I prefer to do both!


----------



## Reaver (Aug 8, 2012)

Twilight Goblin said:


> (and everyone is related to First Man and First Woman).



Everyone?  Twilight Goblin, meet Benjamin Clayborne, Android King and protector of *THE CODE*.


----------



## Mindfire (Aug 8, 2012)

...But the code is more what you call guidelines than actual "rules".


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 9, 2012)

Princesa Miranda, I wanted to post a little present for you:







The proud flag of Castilla y LeÃ³n =)


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey, just because I'm an android doesn't mean I don't have a heart. I keep it in a compartment next to my primary drive.


----------



## Mindfire (Aug 9, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Hey, just because I'm an android doesn't mean I don't have a heart. I keep it in a compartment next to my primary drive.



You know, this provides an opportunity for a good question. _Do_ you dream of electric sheep?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 9, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> You know, this provides an opportunity for a good question. _Do_ you dream of electric sheep?



I never thought that question made any sense. People don't _dream_ about sheep (or at least, not more than incidentally). People count sheep _to go to sleep_.

So a better question would be, "Do androids count electric sheep?" And the answer is: of course not! The number of electric sheep in the world is zero, therefore there are no opportunities to count them.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 9, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I never thought that question made any sense. People don't _dream_ about sheep (or at least, not more than incidentally). People count sheep _to go to sleep_.
> 
> So a better question would be, "Do androids count electric sheep?" And the answer is: of course not! The number of electric sheep in the world is zero, therefore there are no opportunities to count them.



That's not what the title refers to. Because of what people have done to the world, animals are rare. People dream of being able to own a live animal, but most can't so they buy an inferior electric animal instead. It's basically a status symbol. The MC who is supposed to go around retiring androids had a real sheep, but now he can only afford an electric one (if even that, I can't recall, but I think he has an electric animal at the beginning). I think one thing he is working toward is being able to afford another live animal.

So it is really more like whether androids have the same feelings and aspirations as humans.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:
			
		

> So it is really more like whether androids have the same feelings and aspirations as humans.



Ben, from my understanding you would be uniquely capable of informing us on this issue.


----------



## gavintonks (Aug 10, 2012)

do biodegradable sheep count?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> That's not what the title refers to. Because of what people have done to the world, animals are rare. People dream of being able to own a live animal, but most can't so they buy an inferior electric animal instead. It's basically a status symbol. The MC who is supposed to go around retiring androids had a real sheep, but now he can only afford an electric one (if even that, I can't recall, but I think he has an electric animal at the beginning). I think one thing he is working toward is being able to afford another live animal.
> 
> So it is really more like whether androids have the same feelings and aspirations as humans.



I get the metaphor, I just thought that it was a reference to the standard sleep/sheep meme. I think I read the original story a long time ago, but I don't remember it.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 10, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I get the metaphor, I just thought that it was a reference to the standard sleep/sheep meme. I think I read the original story a long time ago, but I don't remember it.



Yeah, it has been a while. And on top of that, didn't they take that element out of the movie? I can't remember that either - maybe the electric animals were in there; it has been too long since I saw it. I need to watch it again.

Also, I just found out KW Jeter wrote three novels that are sequels to the movie. Wonder if those are good.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Yeah, it has been a while. And on top of that, didn't they take that element out of the movie? I can't remember that either - maybe the electric animals were in there; it has been too long since I saw it. .



As far as I can recall, there's only one scene with an "electric" animal. It's when Deckard meets Rachael for the first time, there is a synthetic owl.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been away for a bit long. My thread has run away!


----------

